# Faerie's Aire and Death Waltz by John Stump



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Okay, so this is actually impossible to perform for numerous reasons, but it makes me wonder how long it would take to notate in LilyPond.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

that's Chuck Norris' lullaby song!


----------

